# AMAVISD-NEW Reinstallation



## paurosi (Apr 15, 2014)

While trying to reinstall amavisd-new i get the following error

===>   Registering installation for p5-Unix-Syslog-1.1 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Unix::Syslog.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Unix/Syslog.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/.packlist): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/Syslog.bs): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/Syslog.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Unix/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new


Then i tried to deinstall and reinstall p5-Unix-Syslog pkg by running
make deinstall   from /usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog

I get the error
===>   Registering installation for p5-Unix-Syslog-1.1
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Unix::Syslog.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Unix/Syslog.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/.packlist): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/Syslog.bs): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/Syslog.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/Syslog/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Unix/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Unix/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog
  Could someone pliz help solve this problem I am new to FreeBSD

Regards

Paurosi


----------



## trh411 (Apr 15, 2014)

I successfully installed sysutils/p5-Unix-Syslog on FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE AND FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE. You might want to update your local ports collection and try the installation again.


----------

